# Rockets pick up Brooks' option



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Though he said there is “of course” no decision to be made, Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said he would stick with his policy to wait until the deadline before the start of the regular-season to pick up his option on the fourth season of starting point guard Aaron Brooks' contract.
> 
> “It is a no-brainer, of course,” Morey said. “Aaron is an emerging point guard who has a bright future.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6648159.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Rockets to pick up Brooks' option*

Good move for the Rockets.:champagne:
He was a huge spark offensively and Quite match-up problem.
He's also developing rapidly.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets to pick up Brooks' option*

well this was a no brainer...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Rockets to pick up Brooks' option*

i'm still not sure i'm comfortable with brooks as the longterm option at starting pg. this season should go a long way in terms of determining that.

picking up his option certainly is a no brainer though.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets to pick up Brooks' option*



> As expected, the Rockets on Thursday sent in the paperwork to extend guard Aaron Brooks' contract for a fourth season, keeping him signed through 2010-11, a person with knowledge of the move said.
> 
> Though Rockets general manager Daryl Morey had called the move “a no-brainer,” he chose to stick with his policy of making contract moves at the deadline when possible. Morey did not comment. Brooks, 24, had assumed the Rockets had picked up their option on his fourth season weeks ago.
> 
> The extension is expected to be completed today, one day before the deadline. As stipulated by the NBA scale for Brooks' draft position in 2007, he will earn $2,016,692.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6693952.html


----------

